# Messages



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

I've had a busy day preparing for a birthday. More than usual I've been walking from room to room, upstairs, downstairs.
I've mentioned before Gigi doesn't really follow me into other rooms, she waits for me, when I come back she races as fast as she can to her bed and pounces, wanting kisses and cuddles.

I should also mention, she's great with her pee pads, I hardly ever see an accident on the floor.

On this busy day, each time I come back into the room, there is a wee on the floor. I don't fuss, she's 90% potty trained and so young, I'm still proud of her, I just clean up and carry on. I come back into the room again, and another wee, bit smaller. Again, I don't fuss, clean up and carry on. I come back into the room again (I'm not gone long, mostly grabbing things, in and out of room more than usual though)
another little wee, smaller. I'm thinking there is no more wee left by now.
I clean up and carry on, not to worry, today is a bit different for her.
I come back into the room again and there's a tiny wee the size of the end of my thumb.

ok, so I'm thinking, is she communicating to me through her wee?
("stay here and play with me, what's going on?") kind of thing?


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm not an expert and maybe someone else has a different opinion, but could she potentially have a UTI or another bladder problem? Is the hair around her "privates" trimmed? I had a Newfoundland (a 140lb difference from malts but massive, dense double coat) who got a UTI as a puppy. The vet said I needed to trim the hair around his privates especially the end of his penis. If they stay wet with urine it can harbor bacteria that go into the urethra. I found this list of symptoms of a UTI online:

Frequent urination
Breaking housetraining
Blood in the urine
Dribbling urine
Crying out while urinating
Straining to urinate
Frequently or obsessively licking the genital area

Daisy is 3 days shy of 7 months so she's similar in age. She has accidents but it's mostly because I am training her to use an indoor potty patch instead of the pee pads she learned on. She goes on the floor if I don't clean it to her liking


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

So I skimmed past your post about Gigi being 10 weeks and 6 days and instantly read it as 6 months and 10 days HAHA I guess I need more coffee.

With her not even being 3 months, I'd say it's probably okay. Bladder control isn't the same as 6 or 7 months. 

Am I doing the math right? She is just shy of 3 months right?


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Daisy was 3 and a half months old when we brought her home so I don't have any experience with young puppies of small breeds, only Newfoundland and Lab puppies. They get their bladder control quicker and reach their "teen" years faster I think. 

I do find myself having to sometimes re visit Daisy's potty training. She was already pad trained when we switched to the potty patch. After I clean it once a week, I put a potty pad on top of it and when she pees on it I put it under the turf on top of the tray. I then throw the pee pad away the next day and she just uses the potty patch the rest of the week until I clean it again. 

While you're not using a potty patch, what I'm trying to get at is at their young age I think there are little slip ups and revising training (using an exercise pen, tethering her to you with a leash, what ever you use) helps.


----------

